# newbie!!. In swansea



## portiapinks (Apr 30, 2008)

hi ladies its lovely to meet u all 

Here's a bit about me:
my name is Portia, myself and dh been ttc for over 4 years.
I have been been suffering from pelvic infections for around 7 years. So i always thought it was me who coulnt conceive. But I had a lap and dye 3 days ago and eveything was fine
We have just found out that my husband a a low morophology in his sperm.
My fertilty consulant is dr Joels at singleton hospital. I was wondering does any of you have her aswell.

Thanks


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello,

I met with Dr Joels and she is LOVELY!!!!

come and join us on http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=127317.0

best of luck

XXX


----------



## samcar (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi Portia,

I too am under Dr Joels in Singleton. She has been marvelous, she is very understanding and I feel that she is really there for you. She put me on Clomid and has refered us to the IUI clinic (Jo & Chris are fantastic) and she has also put us on the IVF waiting list. Hope everything is going well for you with Dr Joels 

All the best
Samx


----------

